# Fischereischein Erwerben



## *esox* (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle erst mal..bin der neue...

habe auch gleich eine frage mit gebracht!Mein Problem ist volgendes ich bin zur zeit auf weiter bildung in Mecklenburg komme aber eigentlich aus hamburg bin aber auch wochenende nicht dort....naja lange geschichte kann ich auch hier meinen fischereischein machen oder geht das nur dort wo man gemeldet ist und welche stelle muss man da anlaufen Amt oder Vereine?

vielen dank schon im voraus liebe grüsse und petri heil


----------



## Patrick_87 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein Erwerben*

grüß dich 

wo du deinen wohnsitz hast


----------

